# Wie frei ist Ubuntu?



## ToubeX (31. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich blicke im Moment nichtmehr durch zum Thema Ubuntu und habe diverse Fragen dazu:

1) Ist Ubuntu vollständig OpenSource oder nicht? Ich rede von dem Zustand wenn ich Ubuntu frisch installiert habe.

2) Wie steht es zum Thema Privatsphäre bei Ubuntu? Ich finde diverse Artikel vor ein paar Jahre, wo Ubuntu wohl Anfragen an Amazaon weitergeleitet hat. Wie kann das überhaupt bei OpenSource sein?

3) Wodurch verdient die Firma hinter Ubuntu genau ihr Geld? Durch Luft und Liebe wohl kaum ...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt bisl Licht ins dunkeln bringen.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Februar 2018)

ToubeX schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> ich blicke im Moment nichtmehr durch zum Thema Ubuntu und habe diverse Fragen dazu:
> 
> 1) Ist Ubuntu vollständig OpenSource oder nicht? Ich rede von dem Zustand wenn ich Ubuntu frisch installiert habe.



Ubuntu an sich ja, man kann aber bei der Installation auch z.B. non-free-codecs (im Prinzip ist der ganze MPEG-Kram nicht frei) auswählen, die sind nicht OpenSource. Die Gebühren dafür muss Canoncial zahlen.



> 2) Wie steht es zum Thema Privatsphäre bei Ubuntu? Ich finde diverse Artikel vor ein paar Jahre, wo Ubuntu wohl Anfragen an Amazaon weitergeleitet hat. Wie kann das überhaupt bei OpenSource sein?



Man kann auch den größten Schmu unter der GPL Lizenz veröffentlichen. 
OpenSource heißt nicht, dass vor der Veröffentlichung jeder mal drüber schaut. Canoncial entwickelt ihr Ubuntu wie sie es für richtig halten und wenn da Mumpitz eingebaut wird ist das halt so. 
Wenn sowas ein integraler Bestandteil des Grundgerüsts wäre und z.B. Mint darauf basiert, können die das aber dank opensource einsehen und rauswerfen, oder verschlimmern .

Ansonsten habe ich nie was gehört bzgl. irgendwelcher Probleme. Von daher habe ich da jetz keine Bedenken.



> 3) Wodurch verdient die Firma hinter Ubuntu genau ihr Geld? Durch Luft und Liebe wohl kaum ...
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt bisl Licht ins dunkeln bringen.




Wie SuSe und RedHat vorallem durch Service. 
Es werden Schulungen, das Einrichten der Software, Support bei Problemen etc. angeboten. Zudem gibt es noch Softwareprodukte abseits vom OS, die dann verkauft werden und auch nicht OpenSource sind. 
Bei Ubuntu nennt sich das "Ubuntu Advantage" Ubuntu Advantage.

Als Privatanwender dank der sehr guten Online-Präsenz sicher unnötig - man findet ja quasi alles in Foren oder kann auch da Fragen.


----------



## Arkintosz (1. Februar 2018)

ToubeX schrieb:


> 1) Ist Ubuntu vollständig OpenSource oder nicht? Ich rede von dem Zustand wenn ich Ubuntu frisch installiert habe.


Nein! Nicht mal der Kernel ist noch komplett OpenSource, wenn man die Firmware dazugerechnet, auf die er angewiesen ist. Wenn Du wirklich ein System möchtest, das völlig quelloffen ist, musst Du die Sache anders angehen. Siehe unten.



ToubeX schrieb:


> 2) Wie steht es zum Thema Privatsphäre bei Ubuntu? Ich finde diverse Artikel vor ein paar Jahre, wo Ubuntu wohl Anfragen an Amazaon weitergeleitet hat. Wie kann das überhaupt bei OpenSource sein?


Ubuntu hat einen Werbevertrag mit Amazon. Da Ubuntu selbst in der Hand hat, was sie letztlich veröffentlichen, gab es außer Beschwerden keine Konsequenzen. Der Vorteil ist, dass man das weiß, weil es offen eincodiert ist. Ein anderer Betriebssystemhersteller, der den Quellcode nicht veröffentlicht, könnte solche Dinge natürlich einfach versteckt integrieren und das passiert auch, mit viel heftigeren Funktionen.



ToubeX schrieb:


> 3) Wodurch verdient die Firma hinter Ubuntu genau ihr Geld? Durch Luft und Liebe wohl kaum ...


Durch Wartung und Support. Beispielsweise setzt meines Wissens nach Amazon Ubuntu auf den Rechnern der Arbeiter ein. Und wenn die Fragen haben, oder es Bugs gibt, um die sich jemand kümmern muss, drückt Amazon natürlich etwas an Canonical ab. Auch auf Servern, die mit Ubuntu laufen, zahlen die Hoster eventuell teilweise einen Betrag dafür.
Bei Microsoft bekommst Du ja auch die Systembuilder-Version, die ohne Support ist, und die deutlich teureren "Vollversionen" mit Telefonsupport. Bei den Linuxdistributionen wie openSUSE, Red Hat Fedora Linux oder Ubuntu ist es eben ohne Support gratis und man zahlt nur für Support - funktioniert offensichtlich auch, obwohl viel mehr Gratisprogramme mitgeliefert werden. Natürlich hat das auch einen Grund - diese Firmen können ja kostenlos auf die Gratissoftware zugreifen und müssen ihnen nur noch einen letzten Feinschliff geben, damit sie in die Distribution können.


Möchte man ein völliges Open Source-System haben, muss man einige Dinge beachten. Ubuntu ist dazu eigentlich die schlechteste Version. Sie ist die beste für Anfänger, Multimediaanwendungen und Zocker, weil sie lizenzpflichtige Codecs und Firmware für die Grafikkarten, Wlan-Karten und den Prozessor etc. mitliefert.
openSUSE und Debian trennen beispielsweise deutlich strikter Software, die nicht mit der GPL vereinbar ist, von proprietärer. Die proprietäre ist dann aus einem anderen Repository, bei Debian in "non-free".
Aber auch openSUSE installiert die Firmware standardmäßig mit, bei Debian bin ich mir unsicher - eventuell nur, wenn man sie bei Bedarf manuell nachlädt. Das kann man verhindern, indem man den Linux-Libre-Kernel verwendet. Dieser Kernel ist komplett von Binärblobs befreit und verhindert das Laden von Firmware beim Hochfahren.

Eine Ubuntu-basierte Distribution, die es sich zum Ziel  gesetzt hat, 100% Open Source zu sein, ist beispielsweise Trisquel. Allerdings ist die aktuelle Version mit Paketen ausgestattet, die sehr antiquiert sind und läuft auf aktuellen Rechnern eventuell sehr langsam.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das UEFI. Das ist auch nicht OpenSource. Man kann nicht sagen, was es macht - nur, dass es eher nicht gut ist, schließlich ist da teilweise auch die Management Engine von Intel drin. Wenn man das auch in OpenSource haben möchte, ist Coreboot ein Ansatz, den zum Beispiel Google bei den Chromebooks verfolgt. Somit ist wenigstens alles OpenSource, was möglich ist. Richtig frei wird es auch hier erst mit Libreboot, und das heißt leider auch, dass man keine neuen Rechner einsetzen kann für das Vorhaben, alles OpenSource zu haben. Denn seit Sandy Bridge lässt sich die Management Engine von Intel nicht mehr komplett überschreiben und somit ist Libreboot nur mit vorhergehenden Prozessoren möglich. Auch Ryzen ist leider an Grundfunktionen der PSP gebunden.

Kommen wir zu den Einschränkungen, die es mit sich bringt, auf 100% OpenSource zu setzen.
Vom Prozessor her gibt es eigentlich keine. Im Gegenteil - Libreboot fährt sogar viel schneller hoch als ein UEFI. Außerdem ist man besser vor Spy- und Malware geschützt, die eventuell in den undurchsichtigen Firmware-Blobs sind. Allerdings ist Grafikbeschleunigung nur mit OpenSource nicht möglich. Die Grafikkartenhersteller wollen das Hardwareinterface verstecken und brauchen dazu die geheimen Firmware-Blobs.

Folglich würde ich für Multimedia und Spiele empfehlen, einen klassischen Rechner mit AMD-Grafikkarte und -Prozessor einzusetzen. Wenn man den PSP im Bios abstellt(soweit es das Bios erlaubt), hat man fast alles quelloffen, und trotzdem eine sehr gute Leistung. Ein Rechner, der ausschließlich mit OpenSource läuft, eignet sich aber eher nur für Office, Programmierung und solche 2D-Funktionen. Dazu müsste man beispielsweise auf ein altes Thinkpad T400/500 oder 61 mit Core 2 Duo zurückgreifen.


----------



## Jimini (2. Februar 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Nein! Nicht mal der Kernel ist noch komplett OpenSource, wenn man die Firmware dazugerechnet, auf die er angewiesen ist.


Ich würde es eher so ausdrücken: der Kernel ist offen, möchte man allerdings alle "Features" (auch ich bin kein UEFI-Freund) eines modernen Rechners nutzen, ist man auch auf proprietäre Software angewiesen. 


> Allerdings ist Grafikbeschleunigung nur mit OpenSource nicht möglich. Die Grafikkartenhersteller wollen das Hardwareinterface verstecken und brauchen dazu die geheimen Firmware-Blobs.


Prinzipiell ist Grafikbeschleunigung möglich, allerdings hängt es gerade bei nVIDIA arg den proprietären Treibern hinterher, da die Entwickler kaum Unterstützung durch den Hersteller erfahren. Wie es bei AMD aussieht, weiß ich nicht - AMD hatte glaube ich vor einiger Zeit mal angekündigt, freie Treiber zur Verfügung zu stellen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was daraus geworden ist.

Bei Debian (und ich glaube auch bei Xubuntu) ist es möglich, im Setup anzugeben, ob proprietäre Software nachgeladen werden soll. Allerdings macht - wie Arkintosz schon schreibt - sowas keinen Sinn, wenn man mit dem System spielen will (zumal dann ja auch konsequenterweise nur Open-Source-Spiele verfügbar wären).

MfG Jimini


----------



## ToubeX (2. Februar 2018)

Also nochmal eine Zusammenfassung das ich es auch richtig verstanden habe :
Ubuntu an sich ist Quelloffen, hat aber "Aufrufe" der Firmware drin welche nicht OpenSource sind, bzw. wenn ich die Codecs mitinstalliere sind diese ebenfalls nicht Quelloffen. Richtig ?

Lässt sich die Übermittlung an Amazon abschalten ?

Der Hintergrund zu meiner Frage: 
Ich möchte aufgrund der Datenübermittlung von Microsoft weg von Windows und zu Linux wechseln. Mir ist Quelloffen wichtig, da man hier im Zweifelsfall nachvollziehen kann ob und was über tragen wird.
Ein Quelloffenes BIOS Firmware etc wäre in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2018)

ToubeX schrieb:


> Also nochmal eine Zusammenfassung das ich es auch richtig verstanden habe :
> Ubuntu an sich ist Quelloffen, hat aber "Aufrufe" der Firmware drin welche nicht OpenSource sind, bzw. wenn ich die Codecs mitinstalliere sind diese ebenfalls nicht Quelloffen. Richtig ?
> 
> Lässt sich die Übermittlung an Amazon abschalten ?



Jein - wohl nur mit selbst Hand anlegen, nicht über ein Optionsmenü (ergab zumindest eine Googlesuche). Ob das auch in *K/L/X*ubuntu drin ist wäre vielleicht noch interessant. 



> Der Hintergrund zu meiner Frage:
> Ich möchte aufgrund der Datenübermittlung von Microsoft weg von Windows und zu Linux wechseln. Mir ist Quelloffen wichtig, da man hier im Zweifelsfall nachvollziehen kann ob und was über tragen wird.
> Ein Quelloffenes BIOS Firmware etc wäre in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen oder wie seht ihr das ?



Es gibt mehr als genug taugliche Linux-Distributionen. Ubuntu ist ja kein Muss.

Ich würde mir abhängig von Hard- und Software eine Linuxdistri aussuchen und dabei eher Abstand von Distributionen mit Bleeding-Edge-Features nehmen (Fedora würde ich z.B. nicht nehmen).


----------



## ToubeX (2. Februar 2018)

Ich habe ja im Moment Linux Mint zum probieren, mir persönlich gefällt aber die Unity Oberfläche von Ubuntu besser


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2018)

Unity wird nicht mehr weiterverfolgt, Ubuntu nutzt in Zukunft Gnome 3.


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Februar 2018)

ToubeX schrieb:


> Ubuntu an sich ist Quelloffen, hat aber "Aufrufe" der Firmware drin welche nicht OpenSource sind, bzw. wenn ich die Codecs mitinstalliere sind diese ebenfalls nicht Quelloffen. Richtig ?


Ja.



ToubeX schrieb:


> Lässt sich die Übermittlung an Amazon abschalten ?


Als ich das mal versucht habe, hat sich mein X-Server komplett mitdeinstalliert  - Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch andere Lösungen durch Blockieren etc. gibt, aber die Datenschutzbedenken verstehe ich sehr. Ich glaube, man ist noch immer viel besser bedient, als mit Windows oder OS X. Trotzdem könnte es dann sinnvoll sein, doch lieber eine andere Distribution auszuwählen, die den Code entweder entfernt hat, oder die, wie Ubuntu selbst, z.B. auf Debian Testing aufbaut. Debian Stable ist beim Zocken schon recht problematisch, weil die alten Bibliotheken Probleme machen könnten und man deshalb eventuell an den Repositories manuell herumtunen müsste.
Ich persönlich benutze zum Beispiel openSUSE, aber da musste ich auch schon ein paar Dinge umbauen, damit Steam-Spiele gut laufen.



ToubeX schrieb:


> Ein Quelloffenes BIOS Firmware etc wäre in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen oder wie seht ihr das ?


Naja, wenn das Bios quelloffen ist, ist eigentlich die größte Bedrohung ausgeräumt. Ob es einem das wert ist, muss man selbst wissen. So leicht ist das auch nicht, weil man Libreboot über das UEFI flashen muss, z.B. mit einem Raspberry Pi oder einem EEPROM-Flashgerät. Auf diese Weise richte ich mir gerade ein altes Laptop für Textverarbeitung etc. ein.
Trotzdem braucht man dann für Multimedia und Spiele noch einen Extra-Recher/HTPC usw.


----------



## 1xok (2. Februar 2018)

ToubeX schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> ich blicke im Moment nichtmehr durch zum Thema Ubuntu und habe diverse Fragen dazu:
> 
> 1) Ist Ubuntu vollständig OpenSource oder nicht? Ich rede von dem Zustand wenn ich Ubuntu frisch installiert habe.
> ...



Hier ist leider wie so oft bei Linux ziemlich viel Halbwissen unterwegs. Ich fange deshalb nochmal ganz von vorne an.

Ubuntu teilt sich auf verschiedene Paketquellen auf. Namentlich: Main, Restricted, Universe, Multiverse und Partner. Unter einer freien Lizenz stehen dabei alle Pakete (Programme, Bibliotheken, Artwork, Sonstiges), die aus Main und Universe kommen. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger unfrei. Eine kurze aber vollständige Darstellung findest Du hier:

Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Beispiele:

main: Linux-Kernel, Thunderbird, LibreOffice
restricted: Nvidia-Treiber, Intel Microcode
universe: VLC Media Player, Darktable, Gimp
multiverse: Steam, Bibs zum Abspielen von DVDs, Microsoft Fonts
partner: Acrobat Reader

Um es kurz zu machen: Nutze zumindest als Anfänger alle Paketquellen. Du machst Dir das Leben damit wesentlich einfacher. Viele Pakete, wie z.B. die Bibliotheken zum Abspielen von DVDs, sind aus lizenz-rechtlichen
Gründen nicht in Main und Universe enthalten. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass diese Programme irgendetwas Böses tun oder Dich ausspionieren. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Zum Microcode: Solange es keine freien CPUs gibt, wird es auch keinen freien Microcode geben. Unsere heutigen CPU-Hersteller heißen: Intel, AMD und als Lizenzgeber ARM.  Immerhin kommt der Microcode unter Ubuntu als Softwareupdate. Vor allem bekommst Du den Code auf diesem Wege auch schnell wieder aus dem System raus, wenn er Probleme macht. Warum das Microsoft für Windows 10 nicht genauso macht, keine Ahnung. 

Die Amazon Geschichte ist Jahre her. Installiere Dir das aktuelle 17.10. und gut ist es! Und natürlich ließ und lässt sich das auch bei älteren Ubuntus leicht abschalten. Dummerweise ist unter all dem Halbwissen, das inzwischen im Netz kursiert, auch  sehr viel Unsinn, mit dem Du Dir schlicht Dein System kaputt machst. Ist inzwischen kaum besser als bei den tollen Windows "Profi"-Tipps. 

Von einem Ubuntu-System wird überhaupt nichts an Canonical oder sonst wen übertragen, wenn Du das nicht willst. Von dem was Microsoft und Apple treiben, ist Canonical sowieso immer schon Lichtjahre entfernt gewesen.

Sein Geld verdient Canonical momentan vor allem im Serverbereich. Sie leisten aber natürlich auch Support für Firmen. Wurde hier ja bereits angesprochen. 

Und nutze bloß keine von den sog. "Anfänger-Distributionen" wie Mint. Das ist nichts weiter als ein verbasteltes Ubuntu, womit Du später nur Ärger hast. Schau Dir stattdessen lieber die offiziell unterstützen
Flavours von Ubuntu an:

Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu

Von dem Flavor nimmst Du dann die 17.10. Falls Du viel mit Remote-Desktops arbeitest, könnte das aktuelle Ubuntu problematisch für Dich sein. Ich persönlich nutze seit vielen Jahren Xubuntu. Aber das ist am Ende Geschmackssache. Momentan hängt Ubuntu ein wenig zwischen den selbst aufgestellten Stühlen. Die 17.10 setzt auf Wayland statt den X-Server. Bei der im April kommenden LTS wird wieder der X-Server zum Zuge kommen. Letzlich lässt sich das aber alles leicht umstellen, falls es Probleme gibt. Sollte eine Nvidia-Karte in Deinem System werkeln, läuft bis auf Weiteres sowieso immer der X-Server. 

Zur Freiheit: Die komplette Freiheit bekommst Du unter Debian und dort auch nur, wenn Du auf proprietäre Software wie den Nvidia-Treiber verzichtest. Freiheit hat ihren Preis. Spätestens, wenn Du ein kommerzielles Spiel spielen willst, hat OpenSource in aller Regel ein Ende. Viele Spiele gibt es zudem nur auf Steam, was ein komplexes DRM-System implementiert und zum Gedanken freier Software im Grunde überhaupt nicht passt. Man kann darüber streiten, ob man einen proprietären Grafikkartentreiber im geheiligten Linux-Kernel haben möchte. Will man das nicht, kann man Nvidia-Karten aber nicht vernünftig unter Linux nutzen und ist auf AMD beschränkt, wo man wiederum andere Probleme hat (werden zum Glück zunehmend weniger).

Es gibt noch zahlreiche weitere Paketquellen für Ubuntu, die nicht direkt von Canonical stammen oder gar nichts mit Canonical zu tun haben und mit denen man Ubuntu um noch sehr viel mehr Software oder aktuellere
Software erweitern kann. Absolut zu empfehlen ist z.B. WineHQ, womit viele Spiele laufen, die es nativ (noch) nicht für Linux gibt. Zum Beispiel Doom 2016 oder GTA V (letzteres mit Abstrichen).

Freiheit kann man unterschiedlich definieren. Aber egal wie die Definition ausfällt, unter Linux habe ich i.d.R. deutlich mehr Freiheit als unter MacOS oder Windows. Vor allem hast Du eine Community, die sehr sensibel auf Themen wie Datenschutz und Sicherheit reagiert. Die Amazon-Geschichte hat Canonical damals einen riesigen Shitstorm beschert. Ich bin damit nie in Berührung gekommen, weil die betroffene Softwarekomponente unter Xubuntu noch nie zum Einsatz kam. Alles was dort gemacht wurde war, dass Deine Dashsuche an Amazon geschickt wurde und Dir von dort Treffer angezeigt wurden. Völlig unnütze, hat kaum ein Mensch verstanden. Das war aber spätestens seit der 14.4. leicht deaktivierbar und ist inzwischen entweder ausgeschaltet oder wurde ganz entfernt. Mir ist es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr begegnet.  Ich lese jetzt zum erstenmal hier in diesem Thread wieder davon, was zeigt wie lange sich sowas in der Diskussion hält und zu völlig falschen Entscheidungen führt.


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Februar 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Ubuntu teilt sich auf verschiedene Paketquellen auf. Namentlich: Main, Restricted, Universe, Multiverse und Partner.



Klar, aber wenn es schon bei der Installation Sachen aus Restricted lädt, ist es ja bereits "verseucht" und könnte schädlichen, bzw. nicht reviewbaren Code eingeschleust haben. Somit ist die Unterscheidung quasi komplett nutzlos (Rein theoretisch )

Wenn Firmware und Codecs erst mal komplett außen vor sind und ich extra im laufenden System die Non-Free-Quellen aktivieren muss, bevor überhaupt Firmware gefunden wird, ist das deutlich angenehmer. (Aus Sicht der Sicherheit)
Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man bei der Installation einfach zwischen Linux-Libre und Consumer-Linux wählen könnte und dann die jeweils passenden Repos eingetragen würden.

Und die Amazon-App ist leider trotzdem noch in Ubuntu - somit ist Werbung im System und nicht so leicht restlos deaktivierbar. Bei anderen Distributionen würde so etwas gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen.
Ich will deshalb kein Fass aufmachen, aber so locker sollte man das meiner Meinung nach nicht nehmen.


----------



## 1xok (2. Februar 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenn es schon bei der Installation Sachen aus Restricted lädt, ist es ja bereits "verseucht" und könnte schädlichen, bzw. nicht reviewbaren Code eingeschleust haben. Somit ist die Unterscheidung quasi komplett nutzlos (Rein theoretisch )


Deshalb muss man bei der Installation ja auch einen entsprechenden Haken setzen. Ansonsten bleiben Pakete aus restricted außen vor. Wann hast Du zuletzt Ubuntu installiert?    



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Wenn Firmware und Codecs erst mal komplett außen vor sind und ich extra im laufenden System die Non-Free-Quellen aktivieren muss, bevor überhaupt Firmware gefunden wird, ist das deutlich angenehmer.



Exakt so ist es gelöst. 



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Und die Amazon-App ist leider trotzdem noch in Ubuntu - somit ist Werbung im System und nicht so leicht restlos deaktivierbar. Bei anderen Distributionen würde so etwas gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen.
> Ich will deshalb kein Fass aufmachen, aber so locker sollte man das meiner Meinung nach nicht nehmen.



Was Du meinst ist der Amazon-Starter im Ubuntu Launcher direkt nach der Installation. Der öffnet einfach einen Browser, der die Amazon Seite läd. Welch Frevel. Entferne den Starter einfach und gut ist es. Unter "Sicherheit&Datenschutz" muss man, glaube ich, noch den Haken bei "Online-Suchergebnisse verarbeiten" entfernen, damit er bei der Dash-Suche nicht auch Amazon anfragt. Das wars dann aber endgültig. Ich betreue mehrere Ubuntu-LTS-Clients und habe da noch nie was von Amazon gesehen. An das, was ich bei der Installation gemacht habe, kann ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. 

Es gibt sogar Anleitungen im Netz, die empfehlen "/usr/share/ubuntu-web-launchers/amazon-launcher" am Paket System vorbei einfach zu löschen, anstatt dass die Leute dieses simple Skript einfach mal öffnen und sich ansehen, was es tut. 

Natürlich macht Canonical hier etwas Werbung für Amazon. Aber das ist kein Vergleich zu der Bloatware anderer Systeme. Ein regelmäßiger Amazon-Kunde (ja, die soll es geben) könnte es sogar als nützlich empfinden.


----------



## Arkintosz (3. Februar 2018)

Okay, dann muss ich mich jetzt entschuldigen - ich habe mich da getäuscht, weil ich dachte, dass die Firmware immer mitinstalliert wird, und der Haken bei der Installation nur den lizenzpflichtigen Codecs gelte.


----------

